# EEE Degree holders applied for ACS



## Umarsha (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi Expats/Experts,

Is anyone in this forum have applied for ACS Assessment holding a degree in Electrical and electronics engineering. 

Kindly confirm if ACS has accepted your degree as equivalent to major in computing.

I have applied for ACS few days back and wanted to know if they will also consider my degree as major in computing.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rakeshkumr (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Umarsha,

Did you get help on this? Even i am on same page. I completed EEE and have 4+ years of experience as Database Developer. Can you please provide any inputs on this.

Thanks in Advance.

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## krishireddy (Jan 18, 2012)

I did my b-tech in EEE.

I filed ACS validation using an RPL form to get my skills assessed. Its just a couple of more papers that you need to fill to show that you have learnt computer basics thru ur projects and that u are capable of working as a computers degree person.

Cheers...



Umarsha said:


> Hi Expats/Experts,
> 
> Is anyone in this forum have applied for ACS Assessment holding a degree in Electrical and electronics engineering.
> 
> ...


----------



## rakeshkumr (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response Krish.
May i please know the number of years of experience you have.
4 years in IT is OK to apply for assessment with EEE degree?


----------



## rakeshkumr (Sep 20, 2012)

Also Krish, can you please let me know your mail id or drop me a mail. My mail id is rakeshp.oracleapps at gmail dot com

Thanks in Advance


----------



## krishireddy (Jan 18, 2012)

i have atotal of 6+ years exp in IT field, i was told that if as from ECE background 5 yrs work ex wud suffice but if from EEE 6 yrs exp is a must...but i doubt it as few of my frenz got it with less exp...

pls PM me for more


----------



## chakravarthy208 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I am having total 6 years of IT experience and have Electrical and Electronics engineering from JNTU Hyderabad. I am planning to apply for ACS Assessment. Please let me know which one I am eligible.
1) ICT Minor (Group B)
2) RPL

Thanks & Regards,
Chakri


----------



## chakravarthy208 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi ,

Which way you have applied ?
a) ICT Major (Group A)
b)ICT Minor (Group B)
c)RPL


----------



## chakravarthy208 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Krish,

I am having 6 years of IT experience and I am holding B.tech in EEE from JNTU Hyd. Can you please let me know which way I need to apply for ACS assessment.

a) ICT Minor or
b)RPL

Thanks,
Chakri.


----------



## praskr (Mar 4, 2013)

chakravarthy208 said:


> Hi Krish,
> 
> I am having 6 years of IT experience and I am holding B.tech in EEE from JNTU Hyd. Can you please let me know which way I need to apply for ACS assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi Chakravarthy ,
Please let me know about your assessment .I too have EEE from JNTU with 8+ years exp in IT.
Will it be a ICt minor /major or shall i go with RPL?


----------



## praskr (Mar 4, 2013)

rakeshkumr said:


> Hi Umarsha,
> 
> Did you get help on this? Even i am on same page. I completed EEE and have 4+ years of experience as Database Developer. Can you please provide any inputs on this.
> 
> ...


Hi Rakesh ,
Please let me know about your assessment .I too have EEE from JNTU with 8+ years exp in IT.
Will it be a ICt minor /major or shall i go with RPL?


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

*Acs*

All, we were also in dilemma couple of months back regarding my spouse's ACS assessment. Same thoughts as you people are having right now. He is BTech Electrical from one of the NIT's in India. we did a lot of research and couple of emails with ACS guys. Finally we submit the normal way.. and Guess what.. he got major in computing with all his experience considered valid.

In emails we asked ACS guys if they consider only computer related subjects or communication as well. they replied communication is also part of ICT. Also, if you go via normal route of assessment, and CO is not happy with your curriculum, he will simply advises you to come thru RPL way and will charge the diff of the application.

Please note the last point of "application charges" was also clarified by ACS people, so nothing to worry just go ahead if you studied Computers and communication in your bachelor degree.

Excerpt from the email below - 

"If you apply for a General skills and you do not meet the educational requirements for the application type however you have the required number of years for an RPL application the assessor will suggest a change of application type.

The suggestion will be sent to you via email and you will be required to pay an additional $50 fee and complete the ACS Project Report form which is available in the download forms sections on the ACS website."


Hope this helps!

Cheers.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

thumbsup said:


> All, we were also in dilemma couple of months back regarding my spouse's ACS assessment. Same thoughts as you people are having right now. He is BTech Electrical from one of the NIT's in India. we did a lot of research and couple of emails with ACS guys. Finally we submit the normal way.. and Guess what.. he got major in computing with all his experience considered valid.
> 
> In emails we asked ACS guys if they consider only computer related subjects or communication as well. they replied communication is also part of ICT. Also, if you go via normal route of assessment, and CO is not happy with your curriculum, he will simply advises you to come thru RPL way and will charge the diff of the application.
> 
> ...




Well I got Diploma EC qualification 

Is it considered in Major diploma in computing??

in RPL report. I didnt know wt to do?? can you advice or i need to consult agent.

I got 3 yr experience as System Admin... after finishing my diploma...


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

jayptl said:


> Well I got Diploma EC qualification
> 
> Is it considered in Major diploma in computing??
> 
> ...




Hello I hope you have read the following from ACS website 

Information for Applicants | Australian Computer Society

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf

Check the number of years of experience required against your qualification and if you feel that you have required experience + lot many computing (and communication) subjects in your curriculum, then go for normal route.

As I mentioned earlier, CO advises you to come via RPL depending upon the years of experience.


----------



## aditya_ (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi friends,
I am a EEE degree holder from JNTU with 5 years of experience in IT [ software engineer/developer]. I have recently completed my PG Diploma in System Software Development from CDAC Hyderabad. I would appreciate any of your contact information to know further details regarding acs EEE degree validation ,regarding how to go about it and how to get the diploma from CDAC into acs assessment . if any one would be kind enough to post or let me know about their assessment of EEE degree it would be most helpful. 

Thanks,
Aditya


----------



## aditya_ (Feb 3, 2013)

can any one help me out please? I too am a EEE person.


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

aditya_ said:


> can any one help me out please? I too am a EEE person.


I replied to you PM aditya_

I am not sure but I feel that ACS looks for experience after the highest qualification. As you mentioned that you have 5 years of experince before PG, ACS may have a different view. there is no another thread going on on ACS Skill assessment time lines.. May be you get some information of your interest there.

All the best!


----------



## dubsie77 (Jun 11, 2012)

I am applying for ACS verification and am supposed to show 6 years work ex for RPL as role of BA. 

I have exactly 5.5 years of work ex in Product roles detailing my role, etc as a BA but due to ciscumstances, am in a business role now in a tech company. I have over 6 years workex, but last 6 months is non BA role. 

Need help from folks here to understand if ACS will accept or reject my application. I do not want to do any wrong thing such as forging documents, but dont want to get punished for not having 6 months short either.

the companies are good blue chip companies, so I am hoping the overall work ex is considered. 

My last designationwas of a senior Product manager.

what do you guys say?


----------



## aditya_ (Feb 3, 2013)

can any one provide me acs evaluation report for Bachelors of Technology in EEE from india, i am willing to pay for your trouble and information sharing.


----------

